
Patrick Stewart to Return to Star Trek as Jean-Luc Picard - tosh
https://www.facebook.com/patrickstewart/photos/a.678451898909386.1073741828.678442918910284/1871329759621588/?type=3
======
zunzun
Is his character going to hobble around with a walker?

~~~
zunzun
"Fire oatmeal torpedoes!"

